# Lindsay Lohan on Leno



## The Shaman (Jun 17, 2005)

My wife is watching _The Pale Imitation of the Tonight Show_ in the other room, and I caught a glimpse of Lindsay Lohan being 'interviewed' by Jabberjaw..

All I can say is, "Rode hard and put to bed wet." She looks like she's on the Tara Reid Party Plan.

Youthful celebrity: that wanton, fickle, and destructive muse...


----------



## glass (Jun 17, 2005)

Can I just say that I don't understand a word of your post.   

UK & US: divided by a common language.   


glass.


----------



## Hand of Evil (Jun 17, 2005)

yes, she has been living it up, the price of frame and the runnong from the media.


----------



## glass (Jun 17, 2005)

Hand of Evil said:
			
		

> yes, she has been living it up, the price of frame and the runnong from the media.




Are you and the OP saying that she's not as fresh faced as she once was?


glass.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Jun 17, 2005)

Hmm.I don't care for her acting anymore. I'd rather watch Freaky Friday than her newer stuff.


----------



## GlassJaw (Jun 17, 2005)

> I don't care for her acting anymore




Anymore?  How many movies has she made?!  But regardless, her "acting" wasn't really the point now was it?

Mean Girls rocked though.



> yes, she has been living it up, the price of frame and the runnong from the media




Ehh, just too much nose candy.


----------



## Mystery Man (Jun 17, 2005)

I saw her. When she said she was going to be 19 my jaw just dropped. I thought she looked closer to *30*! Girl needs to quit the booze and drugs.


----------



## Henry (Jun 17, 2005)

This may be a wee bit better in the TV forum...


----------



## JoeBlank (Jun 17, 2005)

She died in a tragic accident while filming Herbie, and has risen from the dead. 

That was not Ms. Lohan you saw, but instead was an abomination.


----------



## glass (Jun 17, 2005)

GlassJaw said:
			
		

> Anymore?  How many movies has she made?!  But regardless, her "acting" wasn't really the point now was it?




Well, it wasn't the whole point, certainly.



> Mean Girls rocked though.




Yeah, just bought the DVD!


glass.


----------



## glass (Jun 17, 2005)

Henry said:
			
		

> This may be a wee bit better in the TV forum...




Isn't LL primarily a film actress?

_EDIT: just checked and the forum is Books, *Movies* and TV. Has she been in anything Sci-fi though?_

glass.


----------



## Hand of Evil (Jun 17, 2005)

glass said:
			
		

> Are you and the OP saying that she's not as fresh faced as she once was?
> 
> 
> glass.



if she ever was.  In public, Leno and MTV awards, she just looked thin and worn out, it looked like she dropped 15 pounds from the way she looked in Mean Girls.


----------



## glass (Jun 17, 2005)

Henry said:
			
		

> This may be a wee bit better in the TV forum...




In which case, probably so does this thread _EDIT: of mine_.


glass.


----------



## The Shaman (Jun 17, 2005)

Mystery Man said:
			
		

> I saw her. When she said she was going to be 19 my jaw just dropped. I thought she looked closer to *30*!



My thoughts exactly.


----------



## Kanegrundar (Jun 17, 2005)

She looks like the living dead now.  That's a real shame since she was the most attractive young actress to come out in a while.  Too bad she let the party lifestyle rule her life...

Kane


----------



## David Howery (Jun 17, 2005)

to hell with the new druggy Lohan.  I'll always remember her as the very busty Hermione in the SNL Harry Potter skit....


----------



## Ranger REG (Jun 17, 2005)

I missed her red hair.


----------



## Hijinks (Jun 17, 2005)

Unfortunately, all of her handlers keep telling her how great she looks every time she loses more weight.  She's said this in various print interviews: "what, did I look so bad before?"   They've got her thinking she was a cow before (in the _Mean Girls_ era), and looks slim and svelte now.   F Hollywood.


----------



## reveal (Jun 17, 2005)

glass said:
			
		

> In which case, probably so does this.
> 
> 
> glass.




Your post was moved. Get over it.


----------



## Henry (Jun 17, 2005)

reveal said:
			
		

> Your post was moved. Get over it.




Actually, all he's reporting is another post of his that should be moved.


----------



## reveal (Jun 17, 2005)

Henry said:
			
		

> Actually, all he's reporting is another post of his that should be moved.




From the looks of it, he was pissed that his post got moved and was whining by saying "well, why wasn't _this_ one moved?"

Or maybe I'm just reading too much into it and need to just calm the hell down.


----------



## Bobitron (Jun 17, 2005)

David Howery said:
			
		

> to hell with the new druggy Lohan.  I'll always remember her as the very busty Hermione in the SNL Harry Potter skit....




Haha, that was great.


----------



## Dark Jezter (Jun 18, 2005)

I caught a glimpse of her on the Tonight Show as well, and I was surprised by just how haggard she is looking nowadays.  The comparison to Tara Reid is apt, because both them used to be very attractive young actresses who now look half-dead from far too much drinking and partying.  Pity.

Oh well, at least Jessica Alba still looks hot (not to mention Jessica Simpson, who looked sizzling in the Dukes of Hazzard trailer).


----------



## The_lurkeR (Jun 18, 2005)

David Howery said:
			
		

> to hell with the new druggy Lohan.  I'll always remember her as the very busty Hermione in the SNL Harry Potter skit....




memories...


----------



## reveal (Jun 18, 2005)

David Howery said:
			
		

> to hell with the new druggy Lohan.  I'll always remember her as the very busty Hermione in the SNL Harry Potter skit....




http://www.liquidgeneration.com/blog/video/snl_potter.mov


----------



## Kanegrundar (Jun 18, 2005)

Classic.  Simply classic.

Kane


----------



## Dingleberry (Jun 18, 2005)

The_lurkeR said:
			
		

> memories...



I think you misspelled that.


----------



## Psionicist (Jun 18, 2005)

The Shaman said:
			
		

> "Rode hard and put to bed wet."




TMI! TMI!!!1


----------



## talinthas (Jun 18, 2005)

that skit is fantastic.


----------



## ssampier (Jun 18, 2005)

Ranger REG said:
			
		

> I missed her red hair.





What is with this young actresses dyeing their hair to look hip and cool? Ashley Simpson dyed hers black and looks stupid, now Lohan is killing her "unique", sellable trait.

How many blond "bomb shells" do we need? I think Pamala Anderson and the Hilton Sisters are enough


----------



## Agamon (Jun 19, 2005)

Yup, Lindsay used to quite the hottie.  She's going to have to settle for antagonist roles in zombie movies now.


----------



## David Howery (Jun 19, 2005)

MSN had a short article on her.  Apparently, she lost so much weight and changed her hair so much that Tom Cruise didn't recognize her when she talked to him at some awards show...


----------



## BrooklynKnight (Jun 20, 2005)

ssampier said:
			
		

> What is with this young actresses dyeing their hair to look hip and cool? Ashley Simpson dyed hers black and looks stupid, now Lohan is killing her "unique", sellable trait.
> 
> How many blond "bomb shells" do we need? I think Pamala Anderson and the Hilton Sisters are enough




Havnt you heard?

Paris Hilton sent out a press release stating she's done playing a "dumb blond" and that within 2 years time she'll pull herself out of the public spot light. It was just all an act for her "job". Now that she's going to be a wife she needs to take on a more professional role and prepare herself for the buisness world and motherhood....



> *Paris Hilton plans to give up public life*
> 
> <script language="javascript" type="text/javascript">     var byString = "";   var sourceString = "Associated Press";   if ((sourceString != "") && (byString != "")) {       document.write(byString + ", ");   } else {     document.write(byString);   } </script>Associated Press
> 
> ...


----------



## Viking Bastard (Jun 20, 2005)

Wait, Paris Hilton has a fiance named Paris Latsis? Paris and Paris?

Huh. Funneh.


----------



## BrooklynKnight (Jun 20, 2005)

together they make pp, hehehe *cough cough* oh i kill myself


----------



## Hand of Evil (Jun 20, 2005)

Viking Bastard said:
			
		

> Wait, Paris Hilton has a fiance named Paris Latsis? Paris and Paris?
> 
> Huh. Funneh.



As a person who has name common to both sexes, I can say, it only gets funnier!


----------



## Ranger REG (Jun 20, 2005)

ssampier said:
			
		

> What is with this young actresses dyeing their hair to look hip and cool? Ashley Simpson dyed hers black and looks stupid, now Lohan is killing her "unique", sellable trait.



Ashlee is an actress? I don't know if her short stint on _7th Heaven_ would count.   

She probably does not want to be known as "Jessica Simpson's little sister." Of course, I can't speak from experience (I'm an only child), I'm certain younger siblings with popular or well-known older siblings felt that way.




			
				ssampier said:
			
		

> How many blond "bomb shells" do we need? I think Pamala Anderson and the Hilton Sisters are enough



I believe Paris's sister, Nicole(?) Hilton dyed her hair dark. Still, I cannot see what other hormonally-raged boys and men see in them. The same goes for the more recent Pamela Anderson (I'd take her younger version in _Playboy_ video anytime).


----------



## Viking Bastard (Jun 21, 2005)

It's the 'slutty' effect.


----------



## Hand of Evil (Jun 21, 2005)

Viking Bastard said:
			
		

> It's the 'slutty' effect.



yes, yes it is.


----------



## glass (Jun 21, 2005)

reveal said:
			
		

> From the looks of it, he was pissed that his post got moved and was whining by saying "well, why wasn't _this_ one moved?"




Except that The Shamen started this thread, I didn't. I did however start that thread I linked to.


glass.


----------



## Ranger REG (Jun 21, 2005)

Viking Bastard said:
			
		

> It's the 'slutty' effect.



Meh. I've seen better-looking sluts than the Hiltons, pardon the language.


----------



## devilbat (Jun 21, 2005)

> (not to mention Jessica Simpson, who looked sizzling in the Dukes of Hazzard trailer).




YEEHAW! Saw the Dukes trailer at Batman Begins last night.  Jessica Simpson looks really, really, really good.


----------

